# My new toy the MF20



## zzrguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello all 


This is my first post

And I already have a question I have what apears to be a 1972 MF 20 loader when I search Mf 20 I come up with TO,TE,TEF,TD what are those letter for and is one of them mine trator 


I have one more for I need a card kit for it and its a zeinth carb the dealer said there are to kit for it and need a number off the carb anyone have a clue on what he is asking for and where I might find 

Even better some one who realy know Masseys and sell parts


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum Paul

There should be a plate or flat spot on the side of the carb that has model and serial numbers engraved on it. Look closely and you should see it.

Also check on the tractor and look for a serial number. This should have the letters (TO, TD etc) at the beginning or end of the serial number.

Is this one close to yours?

http://www.tractorshed.com/cgi-bin/...pg&firstrec=1&lastrec=9&Parameter=mf 20&mode=

Andy


----------



## zzrguy (Nov 27, 2008)

Not realy I have no cab and the bucket has two cylinder


It a zenith carb and the guy at the dealer can't tell me if it that he getting the right one for shore {not refunderble} you know if they had more then one card in 72


----------



## zzrguy (Nov 27, 2008)

THIS IS A BETTER PIC


----------

